

Ask HN: Which games are hacker favorites? Which platforms? - starter

For hacker gamers like yourself,<p>Are you a Civilization or Starcraft fan?<p>And, Platform: PC, XBOX or PlayStation?
======
couriernew
The more I work, the less mentally demanding games I want to play to cool off.
An online match of Street Fighter 4 after a long day of coding does wonders
for taking your mind off bugs and backlogs.

Switching platforms also helps. Close the laptop, sit on the couch, turn on
the xbox.

~~~
starter
Cool! I'm discovering that while there seems to be a high correlation between
slackers who don't know how to work and gaming, there also seems to be a high
correlation between human machines and modern gaming. I like this!

------
blazzar
Team Fortress 2 (PC) is still a big draw for me,even after playing it for a
few years. It's easy to drop in and play but also has a lot of variety and
team dynamics.

GT5 (PS3) online, though unless playing with friends can be frustrating with
wreckless online racers.

------
plinkplonk
Dungeon Crawl. (earlier, Nethack)

